# Shower cubicle



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

We have a shower cubicle in our Hobby T600FC motorhome which is only used as storage. But can only stack items to about a third of the height. Ideally would like to fit some sort of full height unit with shelves & zipped or velcro fronts. Must avoid any fixings into cubicle surfaces, perhaps adjustable side supports with padding at the ends.
All suggestions are very welcome.
Jackeen


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

jackeen said:


> We have a shower cubicle in our Hobby T600FC motorhome which is only used as storage.
> 
> All suggestions are very welcome.
> Jackeen


Lifebouy deodrant?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Depends on what you wish to store but if its clothes then there are hanging wardrobes and shoe racks that are made out of cloth. You could hang them from extendable poles with suction cups on either end (available from the shows).

JohnW


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you have a high level shower rail, a couple of these from IKEA are handy.

Terry


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

*Shower Cubicle*

http://www.very.co.uk/canvas-wardrobe-drawer-unit-buy-and-save/927195483.prd
Ordered the 4 drawer unit. Not now selling separately, cost £25.00 free delivery. Thanks for replies to my OP. Jackeen


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Perhaps a shelf could be fitted using friction, IE place two pieces of ply onto opposite walls and a pieces of wood slightly too long to form shelf supports, with ply on top.

See pic, pin/glue two small battens to the inner side of the sheets of ply to support the battens and the shelves, if you put some silicone matting between the ply and the shower walls it will stop it moving and also prevent any marking of the walls, so no mechanical fixing, once removed no one will know it was there.

Once it's all snug and you're happy with it, some ply can be cut to sit on top of the battens to provide shelves, this could be done for the cubicle top to bottom if more shelving is needed, and it needn't weigh too much either, 5mm or 9mm ply is strong enough if supported.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

jackeen said:


> ...... Must avoid any fixings into cubicle surfaces,
> Jackeen


if you had the supports on the basis of a "ladder shelf rack" (google it), then the bottom ends which take all the weight could rest outside the shower cubicle rather than on the tray. The sides could be braced with less load on them.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We use our shower unit as a clothes store for me, a short hanging rail and a swing top bin for our washing. 

Our joiner made a sort of frame out of a conteboard type material which rests inside the shower cubicle - first shelf on a level with the tray. This holds 2 plastic boxes for our shoes, hairdryer, dustbuster etc. Above that is a shelf supporting the swing bin on one side and 2 x 3 drawer plastic unit things screwed together to form a tower of 6 draws. The tower is fixed to a cushioned ended hanging pole. All the extra bits are self supporting so if we ever sell it the only thing to do is to take out the 'frame' and hanging pole, re-attach the shower tube and it's all systems go. I worried about draining the shower tubes for the winter but we have never had any problems. There is a "plug" in the bit where the shower hose should go. 

From the above description you will note we are not into DIY but the work done by our joiner has worked since we got the MH new in 2005 and hopefully will work for many years to come    

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I might be the odd one out here but we use our shower cubicle in our Hobby 750 to .......................... wait for it........................ shower in.

Can't stand waddling over to public 'facilities' or having to stay on sites. Freedom is the name of the game here............. :idea: 
Don't get me wrong here if you do something else then far be it for me to criticise.

Ray.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I am with Ray here, why on earth?

The great thing of a Motorhome is the independence. Ours has a damn good shower!!


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks again for your suggestions. If this image is visible, you'll see that although the drawers fit in the shower, I had to remove the toilet door handle & the 4 drawers, even then it meant removing the r/h uprights on the drawer unit having pulled back the outer cover. With the unit in & 20 nuts & bolts refixed & the cover on, I'm fairly happy. After all it only cost £25.00 & looks tidy. Jackeen.


----------

